# What have been some of your favourite sets of event items?



## cornimer (Dec 12, 2019)

I know a lot of people love the items from the Fishing Tourney that is on right now, so I thought it would be interesting to discuss our favourite sets of items from events!

I love the garden event that we just had - the little snowmen and gingerbread people are just too cute. But I think my favourite event ever was the Fishing Tourney in July with the inflatable whales. That was the one and only Fishing Tourney I was ever motivated to finish completely. The garden event from July had nice items too. The whole beach theme of July was a big win in my books.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2019)

I was a huge fan of the December gardening event items as well.  The gingerbread houses are the absolute cutest!  Other than that, I really liked the gardening event items from August.  The little lantern canals were a great addition to the floral canals that were already released.  Also, I'm really loving the star items from the current fishing tourney.  I need to have multiples of everything lol.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 13, 2019)

The winter 2017 items that gave us the snowboard ramp amenity, the August 2018 summer festival set, the Pokemon scavenger hunt, and last year's December items are probably my favorites.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 15, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> The winter 2017 items that gave us the snowboard ramp amenity, the August 2018 summer festival set, the Pokemon scavenger hunt, and last year's December items are probably my favorites.



I agree, and I was actually thinking about that ramp the other day as well.  We need more amenities, especially since it?s winter and everything looks like it was made for Spring or Summer.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 15, 2019)

Do the fortune cookies count? ^-^ My favorites have been Lily's Hydrangea cookie, Bunnie's Lil Red cookie, Goldie's Library cookie, Isabelle's Caf? cookie, Diana's fay cookie, the Sanrio cookies, Lucky's Frightful cookie, and Maple's Autumn cookie :')


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 15, 2019)

i really loved the sunflower furniture. also the recent gyroid event that we just had was really nice, really fits the nice natural camp feel


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

Pascal's Crunchy Munchies.. Sadly I wasn't around for it so I just hope it comes back :/


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 15, 2019)

I liked the natural scavenger hunt we just had, Katies spring picnic and Digby's modern garden event (even though I really only use the bookcases from that set)


----------



## Chynna (Dec 19, 2019)

I also love the furniture from the December gardening event as those little houses are so cute.


----------



## Envy (Dec 21, 2019)

I loved that November's Fishing Tourney brought a flute and a trumpet. Although I discovered that there was a fortune cookie earlier this year that had them, too. That explains why these were blue. lol


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 21, 2019)

The items from Stella's cookie are my favorite~ along with Etoile's, but these aren't pocket camp original apart from the couch


----------



## Romaki (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm a sucker for Nintendo-themed ones, especially that giant Evoli.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 11, 2020)

I loved the November scavenger hunt with the cozy items. The second crystal event. And the modern one with Digby - with the honeycomb shaped items. 

I hope they bring a lot of these items to NH.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2020)

From the preview I'm really liking the look of the new yarn items! They remind me of Yoshi's Woolly World which is my favourite game. I don't like spending tickets on wallpaper but I might for this one


----------

